# Can I make a 2 lb. meatloaf with only 1 egg?



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

I am NOT much of a cook, but one thing I can make well is meatloaf. I've always used 1 egg per 1lb of beef - but I want to do 2lbs and only have 1 egg.

What else might work as a binder? Or should I just make less meatloaf?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I bet one egg would turn out fine. Hamburgers work out without eggs







.


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

I never use eggs in my meatloaf. But then I make meatloaf muffins so its not a big deal.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

No problem. What else are you using as a binder? Crackers, oatmeal? You might want to add just a little bit (like less than a tablespoon) of water if you're using something else that will dry it out. But otherwise, I think you'd be fine with one egg.

Love me some meatloaf!!







Think I'll make that for dinner Tuesday. What are you serving with it?


----------



## phroggies (Sep 13, 2004)

Mayonnaise might work as a binder. I use it for one with fish cakes, at any rate.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I would use 1 egg and 1 TBL. of milk. Thats what my recipe calls for. ALso has oatmeal, onion, crackers, salt, pepper. And then on top spread ketchup, mustard, and brown sugar mixed together.


----------

